# RMI Probleme mit iptables



## carlcgn (3. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,
meine RMI-Anwendung kann sich nur mit dem Server verbinden, wenn ich den Paketfilter iptables
abschalte, obwohl ich für den Port 1099 NEW-Verbindungen und generell alle RELATED und ESTABLISHED
Verbindungen freigeschaltet habe. Die iptables-Konfiguration ist, denke ich, in Ordnung, zumal sie für
ssh und ftp funktioniert, nur eben nicht bei Java RMI.
Ich habe bei meiner Java-Anwendung keinen Port angegeben in der Annahme, dass 1099 der Standardport ist.
Irre ich mich hier? Was kann ich ausserdem noch ausprobieren? Vielen Dank für jede Anregung!
Wie gesagt, ohne iptables läuft die Anwendung einwandfrei.


----------



## foobar (4. Mrz 2005)

Prüf doch mal mit einem Portscanner, ob RMI noch einen zweiten Port belegt.


----------



## carlcgn (5. Mrz 2005)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe festgestellt, dass noch andere Ports im 32000-Bereich benutzt werden. Nachdem ich die auch freigegeben habe, funktioniert es.


----------

